# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Bánh gạo Senbei-Món bánh khô truyền thống của Nhật Bản.

## sakuratanpopo

Bánh gạo Senbei là món bánh làm từ bột mì với đường rồi đem nướng lên được du nhâp từ Trung Quốc vào Nhật Bản từ thời kỳ Nara.Chiếc bánh nướng Senbei vào thời kỳ này được chế biến rất đơn sơ chưa có nhiều hương vị.Nhưng đến thời kỳ Tokugawa và Edo,món bánh đã có nhiều hương vị và được làm bằng hai loại bột là bột gạo và bột mì.Và phương pháp chế biến cũng và hình dáng có nhiều sáng tao hơn.


Senbei bột mì thường được người dân vùng Kansai chế biến nhiều hơn,và món bánh senbei bột mì trở thánh món ăn truyền thống đặc trưng của vùng Kansai.Vùng Kansai thường trộn bột mì với đường và trứng gà,mùi vị của bành giống như bánh quy vậy đấy.
Senbei bột gạo có cách chế biến phức tạp và cầu kì hơn senbei bột mì.Senbei bột gạo là món ăn đặc trưng của vùng Kanto-vùng sản xuất gạo đứng đầu Nhật Bản.Và đa phần senbei bột gạo có vị mặn.Cách chế biến lấy bột gạo trộn với nước ấm,nhào thật kỹ và đem hấp ngay lập tức.Sau khi hấp xong,lại nhào tiếp một lần nữa rồi lấy thanh cán bột cho mỏng khối bột rồi cắt thành hình tròn.Tiếp đó,cho rong biển hay hương vị mà bạn thích vào bánh.Sau đó,đem phơi dưới ánh mặt trời.Khi phơi nắng xong,bánh sẽ tiếp tục được nướng trên than củi.Rồi bánh được phết một lớp mirin và phủ lá rong biển cho bánh thêm phần hấp dẫn.
Ngoài ra,ở bán đảo Chita,quận Aichi chế biến loại bánh Senbei tôm kết hợp hương vị bột tôm và bột cá.Và để đáp ứng nhu cầu,khẩu vị của các khách hàng ngày càng rộng mở hơn.Bánh senbei đã có nhiều hương vị hơn từ vị sôcôla,vị dâu,....Dù có thêm nhiều hương vị đáp ừng khẩu vị của thự khách nhưng bánh Senbei vẫn giữ được hình dáng truyền thông vốn có từ trước đến giờ.

----------


## dung89

Cái hình bé xí thế kia

----------

